# Unique one-year program focusing on Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Veteran Entrepreneurs utilizing resources to become better business owners.

The Master of Science in Technology Commercialization (MSTC) degree is a one-year program at the University of Texas at Austin specifically designed for entrepreneurs who are interested in launching new ventures based on emerging technologies. The program is focused on recruiting Veterans to join the program.

â€œOur Veteran students bring a level of experience and leadership that is unparalleled on our campus," said Dr. Gary Cadenhead, Director of the MSTC Program, "These attributes make them ideal participants in this program.â€

Of the 70 students currently enrolled in the program, *20 percent are Veterans, National Guard or current military.*

Dr. Cadenhead and his staff plan to have 110 students in the next class and in hopes that 30 percent - 40 percent of them are Veterans.

Several features of the MSTC Program that make it especially attractive to Veterans:

1] Veterans can participate in person or online from anywhere with a broadband connection;
2] Veterans with a degree and a minimum of fifteen years of experience, any combination of which may be in the military or civilian world, may gain admittance without having to take the Graduate Management Admission Test (GMAT);
3] The program is designed for working professionals who can complete it in one year by attending classes on alternating weekends, in addition to one week of intensive work at the outset of each of the three semesters;
4] The program is approved for Montgomery and Post 9/11 GI Bill use;

The McCombs School of Business' Entrepreneurship Programs are currently ranked 7th in the nation by Entrepreneur magazine.

For more information visit the UT Austin Master of Science in Technology Commercialization website at: www.mccombs.utexas.edu/mstc.

For more information of the Texas Veterans Commissionâ€™s Veterans Entrepreneur Program please visit: http://tvc.texas.gov/Entrepreneur-Program.aspx


----------

